# New Manure App.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

AgWeb....crap calculator.

Regards, Mike

https://www.agweb.com/article/new-app-helps-farmer-get-the-most-from-manure/


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Can we get one for politicians?

Ralph


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

rjmoses said:


> Can we get one for politicians?
> 
> Ralph


I thought that's what they were referring to......oh well, we'll have to wait for the "career crapulator", due out next year. It takes into account the voting record, honesty, integrity, and the competency....we may be left with only a handful, as a matter of fact, they may be able to be counted on one hand


----------

